# Port A Newbie



## Pez Fuerte (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm wanting to graduate from just trout and reds. I really wanting to catch a tarpon at the Port A jetties this summer. Can anyone offer some pointers to help realize this goal? It would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

Make yourself some **** pops and upgrade to a little larger gear and you will be good to start out. I use 20 pound mono on my spinning reels though some go larger. Its all about catching the tide/water right and dont get discouraged on the many fishless days.


----------



## Pez Fuerte (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## shotman (Dec 10, 2012)

Drifting with cut bait works too. Caught some last year at POC. If I have opening this year, maybe send you PM.


----------



## Big-Buck (Mar 26, 2012)

Many fishless hours with 10 seconds of chaos followed by hours of hatred for tarpon followed by reasoning with the fish


----------



## Pez Fuerte (Feb 5, 2011)

Any recommendations for a rod/reel combo. Not wanting to break the bank, but looking for a reliable rig. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Fishing from the rocks I use 20 lb braid on a 5000 spinning reel. Need the capacity. 
From the boat ill use 40 lb braid on Calcutta 400. 
We generally catch smaller fish in port a so big gear is overkill on 20-75 lb fish. 


Cody C


----------



## Pez Fuerte (Feb 5, 2011)

Perfect. A good use of the accrued Academy gift cards.


----------



## capttommy (Jan 18, 2011)

*tarpon Lure*

Try High Life Tackle Tarpon Tails for your lure and hang on.


----------



## odie5962 (Aug 28, 2011)

How do you rig these tarpon tails? It doesn't look like you could use as a **** pop setup.


----------



## booyah32 (May 28, 2013)

Where on the jetties can you catch tarpon? All up and down?


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

The tarpon I have seen caught were off the last 2/3's of the jetty on the channel side and the last half on the beach side. Most were caught close to the end of the jetty on both the beach side and the channel side. 

Post up how you do.


----------

